# Chappo Alert - On Tv



## Bribie G (24/6/09)

Brisbane Extra just starting on 9 and Chappo will be on shortly "how would you like to brew your perfect drop", also Mel (lady who runs Enogggera LHBS) is on as well. Don't have a recorder unfortunately.


----------



## bum (24/6/09)

Someone needs to get it on youtube.


----------



## Sully (24/6/09)

Recording now so I dont miss any...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider (24/6/09)

Can you upload it Sully?


----------



## jlm (24/6/09)

My god I hope someone put you lot up to that password thing. Worst. Gag. Ever.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/6/09)

Bwahahahahaha!!!!!

FFS they end the segment with adding 2kgs of Dex from good old Kenny? I thought it was advanced brewing FFS not goop and dex?

Yes we were put up to the password thing. We had to do it 10 times as Ross kept on fluffing it... h34r: 

Cheers


Chappo

Boys feel free to go to town!


----------



## Sully (24/6/09)

Chap Chap was wearing makeup...

Just sorting it out now to upload


----------



## InCider (24/6/09)

Sully said:


> Chap Chap was wearing makeup...



Was he getting ready for the swap?


----------



## winkle (24/6/09)

I think the dog had the best camera presence  
Obviously most of the interesting bits were cut out to give time for the lame password thing and the can of gloop. At least you guys tried to spread the message :icon_cheers: .


----------



## chappo1970 (24/6/09)

I am such a tard...


----------



## chappo1970 (24/6/09)

winkle said:


> I think the dog had the best camera presence
> Obviously most of the interesting bits were cut out to give time for the lame password thing and the can of gloop. At least you guys tried to spread the message :icon_cheers: .



Yes the assistant brewer DeeJay stole the show. <_< But I still love me best mate! :wub:


----------



## Sully (24/6/09)

Said it before and say it again, they will put any Yobbo on that show and theres your proof...

EDIT: Nice ORANGE shirt btw... what happened to the purple tellytubbie shirt h34r:


----------



## j1gsaw (24/6/09)

Dammit, we dont get bris extra here. I was waiting to see how suave Chappo looked on telly. or not. haha


----------



## InCider (24/6/09)

j1gsaw said:


> Dammit, we dont get bris extra here. I was waiting to see how suave Chappo looked on telly. or not. haha



Don't know if you can use 'suave' and 'Chappo' in the same sentence - or paragraph!


----------



## bradsbrew (24/6/09)

Seen the Babbs shirts WTF were the AHB shirts fellas. 


Good to point some people out to the wife and show her just how important brewing is........look darls Chap Chap is on TV and look thats Ross and I brewed a beer with Sully in that brewery/garage and thats the place I got drunk at and see that man thats Chap Chap Snr he gave our girls the puppy. Yes I was excited for the hobby. 

Good story guys, well done to all involved.

Brad


----------



## Sully (24/6/09)

Uploading to youtube now ETA 11mins


----------



## Batz (24/6/09)




----------



## bradsbrew (24/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Bwahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> FFS they end the segment with adding 2kgs of Dex from good old Kenny? I thought it was advanced brewing FFS not goop and dex?






Batz said:


> View attachment 28318



people just dont understand!!


----------



## chappo1970 (24/6/09)

Batz said:


> View attachment 28318




Batz you know you love chap chap... :icon_vomit:


----------



## Cocko (24/6/09)

Sully said:


> Uploading to youtube now ETA 11mins




Cough!


----------



## Sully (24/6/09)

Fugged up ratios so out of proportion a bit. will fix at a later date... still processing into youtube format so it may not be 100% yet

:icon_cheers:


----------



## tourist (24/6/09)

Did I hear right?? That old codger uses sea-water?? :icon_vomit:


----------



## Ross (24/6/09)

Sully said:


> Fugged up ratios so out of proportion a bit. will fix at a later date... still processing into youtube format so it may not be 100% yet




Leave the ratios as they are, it's taken 50cm off my gut :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (24/6/09)

OMG where the fck did they find that old guy... water from the sea :blink: 

What ever good was done at the beginning of the segment was ruined by the end


----------



## chappo1970 (24/6/09)

Yummy sea water and 2kg's of Dex... Fosters????


----------



## sinkas (24/6/09)

yeh, the old guy sucked, and I think he gets his water from "the sink" not the sea you douchebag's


----------



## kenlock (24/6/09)

Beer makes you tall and thin! Could be on to something there.  

I think they must shown that in reverse order!? :blink:


----------



## Goofinder (24/6/09)

sinkas said:


> yeh, the old guy sucked, and I think he gets his water from "the sink" not the sea you douchebag's


Before or after the dishes are done?  

I thought he said from the sea as well... anyone tried it? Probably could skip a few of the salt additions that way! :icon_vomit:


----------



## clean brewer (24/6/09)

Jye said:


> OMG where the fck did they find that old guy... water from the sea
> 
> What ever good was done at the beginning of the segment was ruined by the end



2 ends of the scale there.. :unsure: Brewers brewing good beer at whatever cost :icon_drool2: and an Old Fart brewing beer the cheapest possible way.. :icon_vomit: He is even to farkin tight to use his own water from the tap, he has to rob the Sea for his water... :blink:


----------



## Cocko (24/6/09)

Oh. so the brewers bible is written by an old dude who uses sea water!

Damn, here I was referring to Palmers as the 'bible'....

Sea water, bible, passwords..... I can't believe I have gotten so much so wrong  


Seriously though, good to see a bit of HB interest making it to TV, Why weren't the walls plastered in CB banners?!  

Good work lads!


----------



## Henno (24/6/09)

There was a CB banner on the fermenter in the front yard wasn't there?

I love the way Ross walks in. In the navy we would have called that square-gating mate. ^_^ 

Thank god somebody else thought that guy said 'from the sea'. Imagine all the new k&k guys racing out and using sea water! :icon_vomit:


----------



## j1gsaw (24/6/09)

whats the youtube title?

Found it! hahahahahah, nice one!


----------



## Mantis (24/6/09)

Well thats great.
Now non brewers have another reason to think we are freaks. F*&^ing sea water. 
Where did they find that nutcase. 
When the reporter had a taste at the end I think I could read his mind *I'm off to the pub after this to wash this shit out of my mouth*

Well done Chappo and gang for the first bit :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## unterberg (24/6/09)

nice one!


----------



## Henno (24/6/09)

Carn, don't knock old Jack. Jack's place

Highly thought out and informative website I thought. I'm off to order the book.


----------



## PostModern (24/6/09)

Cocko said:


> Oh. so the brewers bible is written by an old dude who uses sea water!



I heard water from the "sink" which is probably what 80 year old Queenslanders call water from indoor plumbing.


----------



## buttersd70 (24/6/09)

PostModern said:


> I heard water from the "sink" which is probably what 80 year old Queenslanders call water from indoor plumbing.



They have indoor plumbing? h34r: 

:lol:


----------



## jlm (24/6/09)

Cocko said:


> Oh. so the brewers bible is written by an old dude who uses sea water!



Didn't he say he was from Laidley or somewhere? Easier for the old coot to to get to the sink rather than the sea.


----------



## flattop (24/6/09)

That reporter looked like he was chewing back a technicolor yawn.... 
It just didn't seem to do us brewers justice somehow. Looked like a backyarder fad thing...
Bit of a shame really, it was a puff piece that could have been really informative for new brewers.
I guess it was too short to do much more than gloss over everything


----------



## Mantis (24/6/09)

Henno said:


> Carn, don't knock old Jack. Jack's place
> 
> Highly thought out and informative website I thought. I'm off to order the book.



Ha Ha great site alrighty. The only link that works is a paypal one :lol:

And they may have said sink, damn cane toad kickers accent


----------



## schooey (24/6/09)

I dunno if I could trust somebody from Laidley's opinion on what "good beer' is...


----------



## svyturys (24/6/09)

While we are on the subject of "old Jack" it seems that he was the highlight of a story on wine making almost one year ago...May 2008. (check his website) on the same show.

Methinks Jack has some influence and business drive. Pity it should ruin a potentially good story.

Cheers


----------



## Cocko (24/6/09)

PostModern said:


> I heard water from the "sink" which is probably what 80 year old Queenslanders call water from indoor plumbing.






buttersd70 said:


> They have indoor plumbing? h34r:
> 
> :lol:






jlm said:


> Didn't he say he was from Laidley or somewhere? Easier for the old coot to to get to the sink rather than the sea.



No no no.... I reckon he said "Oh I see *water*"

Then they said "What you use sea water?"

Then he said "Yes, I know B's daughter"

And what went to air is good editing!!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pollux (24/6/09)

Surprised poor Sherman wasn't named....

Nice to be able to put a face to one person who made me a pickup tube and another who I have spoken to on the phone many times....


----------



## fcmcg (24/6/09)

You can see the man many of us have not met and only known to us via AHB on this 
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## chappo1970 (24/6/09)

Cheers Lads for the kind words. Unfortunately it wasn't the advanced brewing segment we all hoped it would be. AKA me and old "Sherman" ACTUALLY mashing grains. I seriously cringed when I saw the the dex lable come out but I guess that the perception of our craft. We know better I hope.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (24/6/09)

I don't see this any any of your sigs:

Jack Faber Brewer Extraordinaire


----------



## pokolbinguy (24/6/09)

Good to finally see something brewing related on tv...well you tube really...but good anyway. Good to put some faces to some names aswell. Shame the 1kg bag of dex made the edit tho 

Did anyone notice how damn small those glasses were at the end of that clip...man they were like shot glasses


----------



## pokolbinguy (24/6/09)

Henno said:


> There was a CB banner on the fermenter in the front yard wasn't there?:



I think it was a brewcraft logo actually


----------



## clean brewer (24/6/09)

Hey Chappo, is anything geed up for Australias Biggest Brew Day on TV??????????????


----------



## chappo1970 (24/6/09)

I worded them up but the bloody show got canned? Hoping something might come of it as i got the dudes email....


----------



## browndog (24/6/09)

What's wrong with you people, he said "I get my water from the sink" I'm half deaf with screaming kids in the house and I still heard it and I'm not a QLDer, you owe him an apology.


----------



## Henno (24/6/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> I think it was a brewcraft logo actually



Am aware the black background is BC and not CB. Was trying to be funny and failed dismally. Apologies.

Seriously though, I think Jack should represent our craft.


----------



## Cocko (24/6/09)

browndog said:


> What's wrong with you people, he said "I get my water from the sink" I'm half deaf with screaming kids in the house and I still heard it and I'm not a QLDer, you owe him an apology.



Yeah the sea.


----------



## winkle (24/6/09)

browndog said:


> What's wrong with you people, he said "I get my water from the sink" I'm half deaf with screaming kids in the house and I still heard it and I'm not a QLDer, you owe him an apology.



Hey its Laidley Dude, if they've got plumbing its proberbly through lead pipes.


----------



## manticle (24/6/09)

Sorry, I listened 4 times and I still hear sea. Sink is believable but maybe the host needs to learn to enunciate better.

Typical television treatment of anything they can play wacky music behind but I thought the babbs guys came across well apart from the obviously staged bits (no doubt filmed in 15 takes with some 23 year old director having great wacky ideas).

Good on you for speaking up for the craft. Also good to see a young lady featured in amongst all those old blokes with beer paunches.

I'm sure you all had a lot more to say but TV is usually uninterested in actually presenting anything close to an interesting truth.

Password? Um....beer?


----------



## chappo1970 (24/6/09)

manticle said:


> Sorry, I listened 4 times and I still hear sea. Sink is believable but maybe the host needs to learn to enunciate better.
> 
> Typical television treatment of anything they can play wacky music behind but I thought the babbs guys came across well apart from the obviously staged bits (no doubt filmed in 15 takes with some 23 year old director having great wacky ideas).
> 
> ...



Your in! LOL!


----------



## Scruffy (24/6/09)

I believe the inquest is tomorrow?


----------



## TidalPete (24/6/09)

Tell all your (Small & envious) critics to GAGF Chappo & let that be the end of it.
All done & dusted.


TP


----------



## chappo1970 (24/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> Tell all your (Small & envious) critics to GAGF Chappo & let that be the end of it.
> All done & dusted.
> 
> 
> TP



I wish there was more of your elk TP. *Tips hat in respect*

Chappo


----------



## Barley Belly (24/6/09)

*cough*GAY*cough*

Why does TV always take things that are genuinely a great hobby and make it look soooooooooooo G A Y!

Big ups Chappo regardless
Nice pitch for AHB...not


----------



## Scruffy (24/6/09)

Hey...

I watched this in disbelief this on the rower at the gym... and even stopped rowing... look;

see, if, err 

a). we all thought that 4 minutes and 43 seconds on regional TV with posh boys college TV production values didn't quite cover all the bases...

And 

B). we all wax lyrical over Jamils dulcet tones... 

And

c). water

Why don't we make our own bleedin programme?

So... Programme ideas please - maybe a take on the UK Oz Clarke and James Thingy Beer programme - on the 'new wave' Aussie craft/micro scene? Maybe highbrow, David Ayyenbourough (whatever) is still alive for narration; maybe Straight Dawn The Bladdy Loine... like you Aussies say...

I can (and have) made shows in the UK and I firmly believe it's not beyond a combined AHB offensive us to present various edits/lengths/formats of the finished package to any of the networks...

Discuss... (on another thread maybe?)


----------



## Cocko (24/6/09)

Scruffy said:


> Hey...
> 
> I watched this in disbelief this on the rower at the gym... and even stopped rowing... look;
> 
> ...



Sorry I am confused, Sink or Sea?


----------



## beerDingo (24/6/09)

Hmmm, I believe that Fents has someone in the family that does advertisments and corporate stuff, I'll hastle him about organising the Melbourne part of the segment...


----------



## manticle (25/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> Tell all your (Small & envious) critics to GAGF Chappo & let that be the end of it.
> All done & dusted.
> 
> 
> TP



I think anything that wasn't directed at the show's structure itself (obviously nothing to do with Chappo or BABBS) was pretty good natured.


----------



## staggalee (25/6/09)

browndog said:


> What's wrong with you people, he said "I get my water from the sink" I'm half deaf with screaming kids in the house and I still heard it and I'm not a QLDer, you owe him an apology.



That`s right, browndog.
And you know what amuses me?........the amount of so called "knowledgeable" brewers that have posted that thought he really did use sea water. !!!
Maybe the old bloke could teach them a thing or two.
Jesus :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## discoloop (25/6/09)

Respect to Jack Faber. He does it HIS way, and he likes it so much he wrote a book about it. I wonder what the book says? 

Oh, and respect to those other guys who do stuff with grains and rigs and secret password things.....


----------



## tcraig20 (25/6/09)

Good one guys.


----------



## hefevice (25/6/09)

Woof!!!


----------



## brendo (25/6/09)

Nice one Chappo and co... 

Gotta ask tho mate - did they belt you around the head with the mash paddle before hand, or is the head just in need of a bit of panel beating?  

Brendo


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/6/09)

You may need to appease the rather dejected understudys though. They don't look too happy.  

My guess is they'll keep quiet for some sea-water beer.

Warren -


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/6/09)

^^^ Probably a little of column A and a little of column B there Brendo, to continue to the panel beating analogy I think they refer to it as a 'write-off'  

Good work though Chappo and all other in futuring the cause!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/6/09)

Just watched on YouTube over breakfast, corn flakes every where now.ROLF "PURE GOLD"
GB


----------



## Cracka (25/6/09)

WHOOOYAA

Chappo, what happened to your head mate.





I see you have lost a bit of weight too Ross  



Good one guys :icon_cheers:


----------



## staggalee (25/6/09)

stagga.


----------



## brettprevans (25/6/09)

great stuff fellas.

i loved the following:
dodgy brewcraft logo on fermentor
badly poored beer by Mel Eveans (LHBSO), 
Jack stirring his beer whilst stemaing hot (start argument over hot wort aearation)
umm yeah ok we can live with dex as the best part of the article was at the beginning (ie AGs)
yup he says straight from the sea.
Jack pours a worse beer than Mel.


a bit of lazy journalisism there. they show the first part of the segment in a lighter sense (bit of joking around etc), but then get all serious with JAck the sea brewer. who cares its all good

So there's your couple min of fame huh Chap? nice! love your setup by the way.


----------



## brendo (25/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Jack pours a worse beer than Mel.



Don't forget the journo's gritted teeth and convincing "hmmmmmmmm" while nodding the head and trying to look suitably impressed ;0)


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/6/09)

brendo said:


> Don't forget the journo's gritted teeth and convincing "hmmmmmmmm" while nodding the head and trying to look suitably impressed ;0)



But isn't that how we all respond when offered to sample another brewers beer???  

Cheers SJ


----------



## brendo (25/6/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> But isn't that how we all respond when offered to sample another brewers beer???
> 
> Cheers SJ



That's right... I vaguely remember making similar noises last night when I tasted yours... interesting... h34r:


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/6/09)

Yeah no worries, your's was um..... interesting too!  

cheers SJ


----------



## winkle (25/6/09)

Why don't we pitch the Redciffe brew day to Antiques Roadshow? h34r:


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/6/09)

Hmmm... but some one really needs to point their pluto gun at the camera and give a bit of of "CHK CHK Beer!" action!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## roger mellie (25/6/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> You may need to appease the rather dejected understudys though. They don't look too happy.
> 
> My guess is they'll keep quiet for some sea-water beer.
> 
> Warren -



Not very nice posting Packer family portraits like that Warren.

RM


----------



## tcraig20 (25/6/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Hmmm... but some one really needs to point their pluto gun at the camera and give a bit of of "CHK CHK Beer!" action!!!
> 
> Cheers SJ



That's just what we need... 'proof' home brew causes brain damage


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/6/09)

JamesCraig said:


> That's just what we need... 'proof' home brew causes brain damage




If you'd met Chappo you'd say it has caused quite extreme damage  















h34r: Revenge, a dish best served cold h34r:


----------



## Yeldarb (25/6/09)

Good work I reckon Chappo :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/09)

Actually it they had done an in depth story then Kevvie would probably have banned us or taxed us at the next budget. As it is, it's convinced everyone that we are just a clique of eccentric spinsters brewing elderflower champagne.

Nice smokescreen h34r:


----------



## beersom (25/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> badly poored beer by Mel Eveans (LHBSO),
> 
> Jack pours a worse beer than Mel.



Whats wrong with the pour?
Looks fine to me. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/09)

beersom said:


> Whats wrong with the pour?
> Looks fine to me. :icon_cheers:



Pour not paw. We know Mel's got graceful hands.


----------



## Px3t (25/6/09)

That's the funniest thing I've seen in some time!


----------



## sqyre (25/6/09)

Good stuff Chappo..  
I was a bit disapointed i didn't see Barbara in the background somewhere plastered with a Brewerhood sticker... 
Now that would taken some explaining.. :lol: 

Sqyre...


----------



## stillscottish (25/6/09)

Chappo said:


> snip.... Hoping something might come of it as i got the dudes email....



Whos?

Moonie May's? :wub: 

Campbell


----------



## Katherine (26/6/09)

What a crack up... It is a real shame they didnt show more of the all grain... What a shame! What is extra????


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/09)

Katie said:


> What a crack up... It is a real shame they didnt show more of the all grain... What a shame! What is extra????



All the states used to have their own Extra show, Sydney Extra, Brisbane Extra etc but they were all axed about ten years ago. The only one that survived was Brisbane Extra which rated really well, and was just renamed Extra. Now it's being axed which is typical of the embattled and moribund 9 Network. F'tards.


----------



## chappo1970 (26/6/09)

brendo said:


> Nice one Chappo and co...
> 
> Gotta ask tho mate - did they belt you around the head with the mash paddle before hand, or is the head just in need of a bit of panel beating?
> 
> Brendo



Yep I have a head only a mother could love. I've never been the beauty queen that's for sure! LOL.



warrenlw63 said:


> You may need to appease the rather dejected understudys though. They don't look too happy.
> 
> My guess is they'll keep quiet for some sea-water beer.
> 
> Warren -



Don't where you found the family snaps W. Prolly from some inbred site but that's we we roll in down town Bethania.



Cheers

Chappo

EDIT: You'll have to try harder FatzG for a good bite!


----------



## muckey (26/6/09)

Chappo said:


> EDIT: You'll have to try harder FatzG for a good bite!



suppose ypu think you're above it all now with you celebrity status :lol: 

so when's your book coming out chap chap h34r:


----------



## Supra-Jim (26/6/09)

Well you have me convinced Chappo, here i was thinking that Sherman was just a fancy shelf unit you knocked up to store cans of Farmland Lager and bags of sugar  . But low and behold, there it was in full action!

Just for interest sake, what were you brewing that day? (and did it contain sea-water? h34r: )

Cheers SJ


----------



## brendo (26/6/09)

Muckey said:


> suppose ypu think you're above it all now with you celebrity status :lol:
> 
> so when's your book coming out chap chap h34r:



sure to have extensive chapters on the correct use of can openers and sugaz...


----------



## Supra-Jim (26/6/09)

brendo said:


> sure to have extensive chapters on the correct use of can openers and sugaz...



I think it is just a can opener with the instructions printed on the back of the packaging  

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (26/6/09)

Muckey said:


> suppose ypu think you're above it all now with you celebrity status :lol:
> 
> so when's your book coming out chap chap h34r:



Just finalising the book deal now it'll be called "How to brew like a Muckey"... Better go I'm waiting on a call from David Letterman.... :lol:


----------



## brendo (26/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Just finalising the book deal now it'll be called "How to brew like a Muckey"... Better go I'm waiting on a call from David Letterman.... :lol:



Letterman??? I would have thought you were headed straight to Jerry Springer...


----------



## chappo1970 (26/6/09)

brendo said:


> Letterman??? I would have thought you were headed straight to Jerry Springer...




Jerry contacted me but he thought seeing I was an only child and wasn't married to my sister I ddn't fit his shows profile... Do you think I should go and hit up a few close cousins???


----------



## brendo (26/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Jerry contacted me but he thought seeing I was an only child and wasn't married to my sister I ddn't fit his shows profile... Do you think I should go and hit up a few close cousins???



like you haven't already.... I take it you didn't mention baa??


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/6/09)

Okay having gone 6 pages I've been itching to try this one.  

What a perfect situ.

Warren -


----------



## staggalee (26/6/09)

I read a subtle message there. h34r: 

stagga.


----------



## T.D. (26/6/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Okay having gone 6 pages I've been itching to try this one.
> 
> What a perfect situ.
> 
> Warren -



Something tells me this is not the last we'll see of this either! :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/6/09)

No the word "chappo" certainly garners press doesn't it?  

Warren -


----------



## moonshadow (26/6/09)

Holy mackeral! 6 pages! Just for the record.........

1)Wasnt taught how to brew by my boyfriend, except for help with my first A.G

2)Mr Cameraman requested I put a ruddy can o ginger beer on shelf to which I replied
"errrrr...isnt this sposed to be about A.G brewing?"

3)Journo thought 'twould be marvelous to pour a beer through the lense which was quite awkward and hence made for a crappy pour. Agreed, crappy pour.

*But HEY whos sour?!* We got Homebrew on the telly and the boys looked smashing in thier blue BABBs shirts, 'cept fer Chappo - what happened there mate? And where were you at the A.G demo? I even brought some of my beers for you to try...


----------



## muckey (26/6/09)

moonshadow said:


> 'cept fer Chappo - what happened there mate?



he's e celebrity now and doesn't mix with us common folk :lol: 

seriously though, looked good moonshadow dont worry about the criticisms, they've never had the pressure of facing the camera


----------



## chappo1970 (26/6/09)

moonshadow said:


> ... the boys looked smashing in thier blue BABBs shirts, 'cept fer Chappo - what happened there mate?



Errr... BABBS won't let me wear anything that connects the club with me... I don't know why??? :huh: 

Moony you looked as gorgeous as ever! :wub: I loved the pour. Sorry about the Demo day I'll have to make it up to ya some how? (Psst don't tell Beersom what I said he'll bash the crapper out of poor old Chap Chap)

Chappo


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/09)

nah the pour was ok. it was the crap angle of the glass for the camera. I was just getting in on all the banter. Yours was infinitely better than seawater man Jack

ahh so thats the ginger beer reason. i thought it was an odd placement. i guess that was a bite for the non drinkers/soft drinkers.


----------



## chappo1970 (26/6/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> No the word "chappo" certainly garners press doesn't it?
> 
> Warren -



Only because I know you couldn't stand to see this thread die W....

Frivious Bump intented! :icon_cheers: 

Chappo


----------



## manticle (26/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> nah the pour was ok. it was the crap angle of the glass for the camera. I was just getting in on all the banter. Yours was infinitely better than seawater man Jack



Backpedaller. You owe her beer now.


----------



## clarkey7 (28/6/09)

Just mashed in with my seawater...should be a real cracker B)


----------

